
We cut our Flask page load times by 60% with one line of code - shreyans
https://medium.com/@5hreyans/the-one-weird-trick-that-cut-our-flask-page-load-time-by-70-87145335f679
======
peterlada
Seems like this could possibly lead to memory leak? No upper bound on the
memory usage?

~~~
Walkman
I'm not familiar with Jinja caching but I think it only caches the number of
templates you got, so it grows to a fixed size.

------
kellros
Well done!

------
notastartup
I added this, hope it improves things.

